# good investment? Wilcom



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

what do you all think of wilcom EmbroideryStudio E2? is it worth the investment? i currently have pe-design 8 and feel it has limitations. i've read it's really overpriced and have to speak to a rep to get cost. any suggestions?


----------



## AJST (Sep 23, 2012)

I just bought Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2 a few weeks ago. I was very happy with the purchase and think it is probably one of the best digitizing software's on the market. 

Wilcom has a promotional until the end of the month (tomorrow) where they are selling it for about half price. They also have a promotional where you trade in your old dongle and you can possibly get Embroidery Studio for $1499.00 it is normally $5,000.00.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are looking for digitizing software to get started, I have "Embroidery i2" from Pulse Microsystems that I won in an embroidery competition for sale. It's a plug in for Corel or Illustator. It's internet based. I have no need for it so get back to me if you are interested.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If I had the money to spare right now, I would probably invest in the promotion from Wilcom. I'm currently using Embroidery Office and I've not been happy with it from day one. The current version is "OK" but I can still crash the program pretty much at will.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> what do you all think of wilcom EmbroideryStudio E2? is it worth the investment? i currently have pe-design 8 and feel it has limitations. i've read it's really overpriced and have to speak to a rep to get cost. any suggestions?


Wilcom ES2, level 3..... in my opinion is worth every penny....and more! That's if you want to digitize. If you just want to do some combining of designs and adding text, and easy stuff like that, then Wilcom level 3 is going to be an over-priced software for you. Think hard about what types of stuff that you need your software to do. Perhaps Deco Studio, or a lower level of Wilcom, or even a completely different software might be just the ticket for you. Wilcom text and stitch processor are outstanding! Lollie


----------



## caff02 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, could you forward this message to 'holcomb' who replied to you, just on the off-chance he still has the i2 software plug-in for illustrator that I would like to try - I'm hoping to buy a home embroidery machine and as I already have illustrator thought this would be great to try.I know it was two years ago...


----------

